# Master Fuzz tone pot



## Nostradoomus (Oct 21, 2019)

Instead of the basically useless fuzz adjust control and mildly useful two position switch, wire it up like so for a sweepable low pass kinda thing. I also threw an MPSA18 in Q5 for a bit of oomph on the output.

B50K
Lug 1 —> switch 3
Lug 2 —> Fuzz 2
Lug 3 —> switch 1


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 21, 2019)

Oh yeah and omit the top 100pf cap, it does nothing with this mod in place.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 21, 2019)

Well done!  Good job figuring this out without the benefit of Build Docs.
Did you do this before drilling the box?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 21, 2019)

Fortunately yes! Haha


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 21, 2019)

Quick n dirty clip of the sweep.

I really love this circuit! It cleans up ridiculously (like roll back to 7 and it’s a little gritty), the octave is very pronounced (I used 1n5817s all around again) and it nails that nasty FZ-2 sound with way less parts haha.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 23, 2019)

What instrument did you use to make that sound?  A bass balalaika?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 23, 2019)

Hahaha I wish! It’s just a guitar tuned to caveman low.  ?‍♂️


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 24, 2019)

It sounds incredible. I have 2 boards and will definitely be doing this to one, maybe both. Thanks for all you do here!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 24, 2019)

Right back at ya!


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 21, 2019)

Awesome sounds great!


----------

